# Bona Fide Kennel Club



## hal (Apr 8, 2008)

doing some research on this registry---thought i would post this to see the general opinion---i had one person tell me founded by back yard breeders for back yard breeders

i smiled and moved on for if i am not mistaken it was found by good ole c. mims

everyones take on this is greatly appreciated


H


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

hal said:


> doing some research on this registry---thought i would post this to see the general opinion---i had one person tell me founded by back yard breeders for back yard breeders
> 
> i smiled and moved on for if i am not mistaken it was found by good ole c. mims
> 
> ...


yep thats carl mims lives down in kinston NC about 1.5 hrs from me Tom Garner lives around the corner from me about 15 minutes in Gardner NC i wouldn't say founded by BYB but founded by true dog men!


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*HOW CAN I GET MORE INFO TOO REG MY DOGS THREW BFKC.*


----------



## hardbite kennels (Dec 7, 2017)

hal said:


> doing some research on this registry---thought i would post this to see the general opinion---i had one person tell me founded by back yard breeders for back yard breeders
> 
> i smiled and moved on for if i am not mistaken it was found by good ole c. mims
> 
> ...


I think its good

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------

